
Selling 3D Bronze Topography Maps: Idea Generation and Market Validation - gkamradt
https://www.gregkamradt.com/gregkamradt/2020/2/21/selling-3d-bronze-maps-idea-market
======
c30change
Interesting. Where do you get the elevation data?

~~~
gkamradt
Via USGS
[https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/](https://viewer.nationalmap.gov/basic/)

